# Can I slave picture from Logic on Mac to Cubase (main DAW) on PC?



## Kyle Shepherd (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi All 

Just wondering if I can slave Logic from Mac to Cubase on PC? 

Or do I need to invest in a 2nd PC and pro tools etc to slave picture particularly to Cubase 9 on my PC? I currently have a macbook with Logic which I dont use much. 

Thanks
Kyle


----------



## Piano Pete (Oct 24, 2018)

I'm going to say yes, but I want to clarify what your question is.

Are you working on Cubase and want to run video on Logic? Then, yes, you will be dandy.


----------



## Piano Pete (Oct 24, 2018)

You will need rtpMIDI to send midi over a network from your PC to Mac, though.


----------



## Kyle Shepherd (Oct 25, 2018)

[QUOTE="Piano Pete

H. thanks for the reply. Yes, Im working on Cubase (PC) and want to run video from logic (mac) 

with rtpMIDI, probably best to connect 2 machines via ethernet? 

Thanks Again


----------



## Piano Pete (Oct 25, 2018)

Correct.

Set up Cubase to send out MMC/MTC data via whatever your network RTPMIDI port is, and then set the sync settings in Logic accordingly. Plenty of videos on how to do that bit.


----------

